# Crossover Cable



## Dell2850 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi,

*I* need to set[]up two server*s*, one with freebsd FreeBSD 9.2 and the other one with Windows Server 2003. W*h*ich steps *do* *I* have to do to connect them with a crossover cable, since they are part of the same rack and they should share the same files? *Do* I have to activate *S*amba or other software on the FreeBSD side?

Thanks!

Regards


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jan 4, 2014)

It depends on what "should share the same files" means. In case that the FreeBSD machine should use files on a Windows server, mount_smbfs() may be sufficient. For the other way around you may need Samba. There is also a Windows component called Services for Unix (in Server 2003) or Subsystem for UNIX-bases applications (in Server 2003 R2), which provides NFS client/server capabilities to the Windows Server.


----------



## Zare (Jan 5, 2014)

There is also an NFS client in Windows 7 Enterprise (not installed by default).

For FreeBSD to serve Windows shares, you'd need the net/samba36 port. Read Chapter 5. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports and File and Print Services for Microsoft® Windows® Clients for installation and configuration.

For FreeBSD to mount Windows shares, see mount_smbfs(). Pay attention to NetBIOS resolution, e.g. use the -I option to manually specify the server hostname or IP and specify a workgroup or domain via the -W option. All options, including authentication parameters, can be saved to .nsmbrc, refer to the /usr/share/examples/smbfs/dot.nsmbrc example. When you're done with these steps, check the EXAMPLES section of  mount_smbfs() for fstab setup.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 5, 2014)

Don't forget that PuTTY for Windows also has an SCP client. That's quick and would work in a pinch for moving a file here and there.


----------



## Dell2850 (Jan 5, 2014)

ondra_knezour said:
			
		

> It depends on what "should share the same files" means. In case that the FreeBSD machine should use files on a Windows server, mount_smbfs() may be sufficient. For the other way around you may need Samba. There is also a Windows component called Services for Unix (in Server 2003) or Subsystem for UNIX-bases applications (in Server 2003 R2), which provides NFS client/server capabilities to the Windows Server.



Yes, that's it. I need that the Windows 2003 server will save some files every 15 minutes on the Unix one. I'll try anyway with Services. Thanks to all*.*

Regards.


----------

